

Ask HN: Registering an .ie domain? - philippnagel

I am looking to register an .ie domain for a personal project of mine. However as I am not based in Ireland (in the EU though) it looks like they might reject my application.<p>Does anyone have tips or experiences, registering an .ie domain and can point me in the right direction?
======
Varkiil
[https://www.iedr.ie/register-a-domain/document-
requirements/](https://www.iedr.ie/register-a-domain/document-requirements/)

For personal projects : "You will need to provide a copy of your Irish
passport, drivers licence or a recent utility bill."

